# Agro UML



## schlaubie (12. Okt 2005)

Hallo leute weis jemand wie man in Agro UML in einem Interface Konstanten definiert?
Oder geht das nicht?
Besten Dank im Vorraus


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (12. Okt 2005)

Öhm...wenn ich recht weiß, dann soll man in einem Interface _keine_ variablen o.ä. deklarieren.

Interfaces werden dafür zwar öfters mißbraucht, ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache.

Ansonsten, gibts da keinen Source-Editor. 
Ach ja, das Ding heißt ArgoUML, und nicht Agro, oder ?


----------



## schlaubie (12. Okt 2005)

Ja richtig ArgoUML


----------



## bygones (12. Okt 2005)

kennste net Agro UML - sind die kleinen Brüda der AggroBerlin Typen ^^

fände ich mal Klasse wenn diese Unsitte nicht von einem Tool unterstützt wird !


----------



## schlaubie (25. Okt 2005)

Um eine quasi-Mehrfachvererbung zu ermöglichen.


----------

